# The Gay Poll



## beingforitself (May 27, 2010)

Seems to be a lot of religious people on speedsolving.com


----------



## koreancuber (May 27, 2010)

lol, only males?


----------



## beingforitself (May 27, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> lol, only males?



Homosexuality refers to same-sex attraction, it does not mean just males. Please lrn2dictionary.


----------



## Kirjava (May 27, 2010)

Can't not post here.


----------



## koreancuber (May 27, 2010)

i meant the word gay, but when i looked it up, it meant homosexuality, not just for males. my bad.


----------



## Kirjava (May 27, 2010)

Posting Denmark-Chan. Ty joey ^_^


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Posting Denmark-Chan. Ty joey ^_^



He's obviously straight.


----------



## 4Chan (May 27, 2010)

I've heard from my bisexual (he calls himself pansexual) friend that, being bi has more advantages than being purely straight or "gay".
I shouldn't go too far into detail.

Also, a joke, from a homosexual friend: "I get the best of both worlds, I date men AAAND boys.~"


Personally, I think it's fine.


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2010)

<3 Italian ice


----------



## Gurplex2 (May 27, 2010)

Edward...you're looking sexy today...


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 27, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> Edward...you're looking sexy today...



Gurplex... you're looking sexy today...


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward...you're looking sexy today...
> ...



Cyrus C... you're looking sexy today...


----------



## DaijoCube (May 27, 2010)

Nothing wrong. It's perfectly all right.

We are overpopulated, gays and lesbos are happy, why bother?


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 27, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Gurplex2 said:
> ...



04mucklowd... you're looking sexy today...


----------



## Kirjava (May 27, 2010)

mwah :3


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2010)

I voted "yes" just to be controversial, but no one can see that I did anyway...


----------



## Escher (May 27, 2010)

Dude, I can see why you said this poll was gay.


----------



## Kirjava (May 27, 2010)

You're so zany, Dene.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 27, 2010)

I sure hope this thread gets closed soon. It's silly lol. some people think it's alright some people don't. Why start another stupid spam argument? If homosexuals want to be that way fine, let them be that way. I personally don't agree with it at all, but that is because of my belief background... But please.. please let us not have this discussion on a cubing forum

just for kicks. Why be attracted to someone who has the same junk as you? if it turns you on, does your own peenie weenie turn you on? 
Boobies are the way to go. =D


----------



## beingforitself (May 27, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> But please.. please let us not have this discussion on a cubing forum



>off-topic discussion
>off-topic
>non-topic
>non-cubing


----------

